# Переживания сегодняшнего дня



## Доктор Ступин (7 Апр 2007)

Сейчас в 2.00, хочу поделиться и предостеречь врачей.

В 20.00 смотрю ребёнка 6 лет, с эффектом "щелканья" в шейном отделе (СI-СII). Смотрю, рекомендую функциональные снимки.
В 22.00 звонок-ребёнок задыхается, трудно вдохнуть и выдохнуть, болит горло при глотании.
Т.к. сижу в ресторане, не прошу при вести к себе домой. Объясняю родителям, что это либо эмоции, либо ангина, рекомендую вызвать "скорую", пусть посмотрят горло (ясно, что на приёме горло, я его не смотрел).
Пару часов на телефоне и на "ножах в душе".
Звонок, в машине скорой сильный кашель и рвота с содержимым- сосиской. Всё прошло.

Предостережение (где доктор Ушаков), на первом приёме ребёнка, только осмотр! Пусть привыкнет.

Лет 10 придерживаюсь это плана. И опять, оказался прав. Слава Богу.


----------



## Анатолий (7 Апр 2007)

*Переживания сегодняшнего дня.*

Спасибо, Доктор.
Для молодых и начинающих врачей это хороший совет и наказ.


----------

